# 30 Years this November



## MAJDEATH

Thanks for your service MS. We are former military also (notice I said we, because the spouse serves too) and the deployments were a difficult time for us.


----------



## karole

My husband and I celebrated our 30 year anniversary this month also. I'm very thankful for my husband and the marriage we have.


----------



## MSalmoides

...


----------

